# green poop HELP!



## depp100 (Nov 29, 2012)

So my bunny thats male just resently started pooping dark green kinda neon. I'm a little scared about it can anyone give me some answers?


----------



## lauratunes12 (Nov 29, 2012)

Dark green, or neon green? There is a difference. Have you fed him a surplus of green veggies recently? That would make his poop change a bit. 

If you haven't been feeding him greens, I would suggest you go to the vet, just in case.


----------



## depp100 (Nov 29, 2012)

like army dark green and i feed him celery but i dont think it would make that color:/ I can't take him to the vet cause im broke! lol thanks for the help anyways


----------



## JBun (Nov 29, 2012)

Don't feed him the celery for a couple days and see if that makes a difference. Has there been any changes in his diet recently, or any stressful events or changes in his life?


----------



## lauratunes12 (Nov 29, 2012)

Well, what's his temperament like, is he acting normally? Is he also still eating normally? Those are the important things.

It could also be coloring in your pellets. I don't think it's too concerning, I just suggested a vet to be on the safe side.


----------



## depp100 (Nov 29, 2012)

I feed him it before and this has never happend....but i wont feed him it anymore and no nothing has changed he acts like his little crazy self.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Nov 29, 2012)

Calls to the vet are free if you are too worried. But I agree stop the celery and see if they change. 

Everything is normal about the poops except for the color?


----------



## depp100 (Nov 29, 2012)

yeah i think i will call the vet twm. yes it's normal size, smell, and texture.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Dec 3, 2012)

Any news? What did the vet say? Maybe you could post a picture to give us a better idea what it looks like..?


----------

